# MY GF doesn't understand...



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

A great day of riding often ranks higher than bad or even mediocre sex. Do you agree? I'd much rather hit some rock gardens and step downs than have less than stellar sex.

My GF doesn't understand this. She supports my riding, but she thinks I place riding higher than having sex with her. The way I look at is why can't I have both? Ride, then sex!?!?


----------



## p4nh4ndle (Oct 11, 2012)

so you have, on average, mediocre or even bad sex, then? maybe you should learn to be a more giving lover.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

you need more testosterone....I almost 50 and a good day of riding boost up my hormones and I am "very frisky" at night

also, bad sex?? you my friend need sex lessons....dull, boring sex....try getting some self help videos.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

unless your girlfriend's name is Palmela Handersen, sounds like you need to make some changes, sir.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

mtnbiker0755 said:


> A great day of riding often ranks higher than bad or even mediocre sex. Do you agree? I'd much rather hit some rock gardens and step downs than have less than stellar sex.
> 
> My GF doesn't understand this. She supports my riding, but she thinks I place riding higher than having sex with her. The way I look at is why can't I have both? Ride, then sex!?!?


Don't worry, sounds like she might not be your girlfriend for much longer.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Uncle Six Pack said:


> Don't worry, sounds like she might not be your girlfriend for much longer.


She definitely won't be when she finds out how many singles and matchmaker sites you're signed up and active to!

mtnbiker0755's Story

mtnbiker0755: Looking for someone to hang out with | Colorado Springs Singles

Colorado Springs Singles - Men Seeking Women - mtnbiker0755 - at SinglesBee.com


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

fryed_1 said:


> She definitely won't be when she finds out how many singles and matchmaker sites you're signed up and active to!
> 
> mtnbiker0755's Story
> 
> ...


Oh hot dang.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow! This thread just went straight to awesome!!


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Priceless. 

Subscribed. Lemme get my popcorn...


----------



## jeffzx12 (Jul 11, 2011)

This is absolutely classic! Please post your girlfriends number, I'm sure the guys here myself included will give her some comfort.


----------



## Macaveli (Mar 23, 2013)

lol i **** enough bricks to replicate the pyramids when i saw someone found him on 3 sites! haha ouch!


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Something tells me he ain't coming back.


----------



## p4nh4ndle (Oct 11, 2012)

Unsuccessful troll is unsuccessful.


----------



## EMR (Sep 20, 2012)

Maybe you're into dudes? If you prefer hanging with sweaty men over sex with your gf, it might be time for some soul searching. Whatever floats your boat...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

That's quite a track record

"You can fool some people sometimes. But you can't fool all the people all the time. So now we see the light. We gonna stand up for our right"

~ Bob Marley
Get Up Stand Up


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

It actually gets worse. Just saying....


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

This shitz is funny.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Time to mix up the screen names.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

OP? Where are you OP?


----------



## dirtnut (Jul 30, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> OP? Where are you OP?


His (now ex) girlfriend probably got to him


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Classic fail. Nice work gentlemen!


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

dirtnut said:


> His (now ex) girlfriend probably got to him


I believe so... poor guy 

Member profiles, divorce and dumped members


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Although... perhaps too much bad sex and biking has nothing to do with her dumping him..

Do I have HPV? - Human Papillomavirus (HPV) - MedHelp


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

rofl subbed


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

so busted


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

fryed_1 said:


> She definitely won't be when she finds out how many singles and matchmaker sites you're signed up and active to!
> 
> mtnbiker0755's Story
> 
> ...


man thAT isn't cool at all iof that is you....you are a loser if you have a girlfriend and do that...just break up


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

To be fair, we don't know the situation. Maybe he brings girls home to his GF.


----------



## pablo4429 (Mar 14, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> To be fair, we don't know the situation. Maybe he brings girls home to his GF.


I think it is fair to assume that if he has THREE profiles to find women, he does not have extra to bring back home.

This thread is awesome, BTW. A nice change of pace from the "which bike is bestest?!?!" threads.


----------



## Downhill83 (May 7, 2012)

fryed_1 said:


> She definitely won't be when she finds out how many singles and matchmaker sites you're signed up and active to!
> 
> mtnbiker0755's Story
> 
> ...


I thought that this thread was boring, until I read this post. Then it became awesome!

At least you could have made a different username there James Bond(OP). It would seem like that you want to get caught. Is your next thread asking us about dating/relationship advice? LOL!


----------



## KrazyKreitzer (Aug 24, 2012)

"I like dogs. I like dogs, but I can't stand cats."

I wonder if he likes dogs, dawg.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

pablo4429 said:


> I think it is fair to assume that if he has THREE profiles to find women, he does not have extra to bring back home.


 He has waaaayyyyyu more than 3. That was just the first couple I picked. Google search his screen name and you'll see for yourself!


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

No wonder he has "bad sex", he's too exhausted from typing to do a proper job.:lol:


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all for making my Tuesday morning much more entertaining than it should be.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am going to assume this is the last direction the OP saw this thread going...however, like many have stated before me, I am SO happy it did! LMAO!


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Where ya at Chexican Gabe?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Lmao Fryed_1. ~ I now know who to hire to do some investigating !!


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

Outstanding!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bravo OP!


----------



## Downhill83 (May 7, 2012)

For all we know he's looking for ladies. Maybe he rides the Hershey Highway? THE CLOSET HAS BEEN BLOWN WIDE OPENED!!!


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

mtnbiker0755 said:


> Do you agree? I'd much rather hit some rock gardens and step downs than have less than stellar sex.


No, I don't agree.


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

aaaaaa laughing so hard. can't breathe. can't. breathe.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I've had this conversation before, a good ride is better than bad sex. no doubt. id rather rip trails than get it in with a mannequin. you dont have to choose between the two though dude-bro, both activities compliment each other nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ He's giving this guy a thumbs up. That's funny. I have a feeling someone didn't read the thread.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

fryed_1 said:


> She definitely won't be when she finds out how many singles and matchmaker sites you're signed up and active to!
> 
> mtnbiker0755's Story
> 
> ...


The last link is creepy. Looking for girls 18-22.


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

HAHA the gay guy doesnt like sex with a woman, shocking. This thread is hilarious! hahahahaha


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

csermonet said:


> I've had this conversation before, a good ride is better than bad sex. no doubt. id rather rip trails than get it in with a mannequin. you dont have to choose between the two though dude-bro, both activities compliment each other nicely :thumbsup:


Bad sex is better than no sex


----------



## fredb (Nov 22, 2011)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha!!


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Come on dude don't keep us waiting!!!!


> Join Date 10-20-2004
> Last Activity 4 Hours Ago


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

mtnbiker0755 said:


> So I was just curious- How many of you have had consistent dreams (interestingly interchangeable with "nightmare") about an ex? Do you think it means anything deeper than "just missing them"? We were together for almost 4 years, and since I moved out, 3 weeks ago, I have had dreams about her every single night. Man does it SUCK!


If you occassionally look at this thread to see where it has gone; shrug off the embaressment and embrace the joy you have given to all that have read. Because you may be having these dreams again very soon.

Big props to fryed_1, you sent this thread into the stratus sphere.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

fryed_1 said:


>


That's his girlfriend after seeing the HPV question. :lol:
Fryed_1 you are awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

.....................


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone else feel this has gone far enough? Pretty sure the guy gets it by now if he hasn't killed himself yet. For such a friendly and inviting forum, it's gotten pretty ugly.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ No, let the beating continue!!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope he hasnt killed himself. pretty sure i want to date him. hey, i'm great in the sack, but i smell like beef stew, and i ever so occasionally shart the bed. i'm also older than 22. Still, i'm great in the sack, as i said. Call me.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

NicoleB said:


> I hope he hasnt killed himself. pretty sure i want to date him. hey, i'm great in the sack, but i smell like beef stew, and i ever so occasionally shart the bed. i'm also older than 22. Still, i'm great in the sack, as i said. Call me.


Hey, when you gonna swing by my house again? I washed the sheets!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hey, when you gonna swing by my house again? I washed the sheets!


be prepared to wash them again. i leave a killer wet spot....and not the good kind.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

NicoleB said:


> be prepared to wash them again. i leave a killer wet spot....and not the good kind.


I'll just throw them away this time. Especially, if we do that thing we did last time!!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Lunchbox362 said:


> Detectiving posters....not cool man.


i know i'm not ever going to vegas with him...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'll just throw them away this time. Especially, if we do that thing we did last time!!


taking her out shopping for her other boyfriend is no real reason to throw away sheets....


----------

